# Colonoscopy Painful?



## Carlitosway (May 17, 2012)

Hi i had my 2nd colonoscopy about 2 weeks ago it was very painfull a lil more painfull then my first one and my first one i was inflammed ... they gave me something for the pain twice in my iv and i still felt the pain it was VERY bad felt like my bladder was gonna explode my question is has any one experienced any pain when getting colonoscopy's ? was it that the pain meds they gave me in my iv didnt affect me ? i didnt feel sleepy or out of it like they said i would after the procedure and the doc said my bowel healed nicely so it couldnt have been from my bowel being inflammed i just wanted to know because now im scared lol for my next one since i have crohns im expecting alot of them thx ..:angry-banghead:


----------



## Mountaingem (May 18, 2012)

Oh, I've been in your shoes!! Poor guy, I don't know why some doctors insist on not using anesthesia wiith Crohn's patients; instead they wait for you to have the "bad" one. I had two that were so painful I put off having the next one til it was an emergency, and I was so scared I was shaking uncontrollably.

Once you've had the "bad" experience with colonoscopies, the GI usually will order your next one with anesthesia. Trust me, it's worth insisting they do it this way. You go to sleep, wake up and it's over. You have to wait a little while to sober up, but I've had no problems since I've been doing them this way (I get them every two years). My GI prefers it because it allows him greater access to the small intestine and it causes less upset to the colon when the patient isn't awake and tensed up.

Hope this helps you out for the next one!


----------



## Jennifer (May 18, 2012)

Were you conscious for both scopes? Did you elect to be conscious? Usually they give you something that relaxes you into your IV and then give you a medication like Versed through the IV which is supposed to make you forget the procedure entirely or for some people mostly and for few people it doesn't really work at all. If it doesn't work at all and you don't want to be awake for the procedure then tell your GI and they can have you put to sleep in a hospital where they will do the procedure with an anesthesiologist.

I've had bad experiences too and have since made the people around me _very_ aware of my fears and they make sure I don't remember or feel a thing. I'm straight up paranoid in there after this one time where the GI (I do not see him anymore) didn't wait for the meds in my IV to take effect before beginning the procedure.


----------



## Becca1991 (May 18, 2012)

My 2nd one hurt so much aswell, this time there was more inflammation and ulcers, i was crying so much as it hurt they gave me more sedation and pain meds through the IV but i dont think they were working.


----------



## Catherine (May 18, 2012)

Sarah's was done anesthesia, and nurse in recovery said she would need pain relief and it was given.


----------



## Carlitosway (May 19, 2012)

thanks for the reply guys yea i was conscious for both scopes they did give me something in my iv but it didnt do anything and i remember EVERYTHING lol
 i thought i was the only one that felt extreme pain becuz before i went for my colonoscopy i looked up online and found that the prep is the worst part but not for me the prep wasnt bad at all walk in the park compared to the pain i felt i wanted to just jump out of the bed lol but ya i will insist for them to put me to sleep next time i hope it wont be a hassle i honestly dont think i can go threw that pain again ...:runaway:


----------



## nitty (May 20, 2012)

Hi, sorry you had a horrid time.

I was able to keep my options open, and here in the UK they tend to go for light sedation or no sedation, as the patient can then aid passage of the scope by changing position (I was shuffling about all over to help get it round the wiggly bits!), and they can also alert the practitioner to any pain which could indicate damage or risk of bowel perforation.

I had gas and air which had me giggling almost all the way through, but then they got to a difficult bit (lots of loops, apparently) at the hepatic flexture (top of ascending colon), and I have to say it felt like someone had stabbed me and was twisting the knife around.  They were as gentle as possible but it didn't get any better, and so I was quickly given a shot of IV midazolam, and the next thing I knew it was all over and I was in the recovery room.

I don't think it's unusual to have acute pain, but I guess how it's managed is the difference between experiences.  Although I had excruciating pain, it was reacted to promptly, and I have no anxieties about getting it done again (except for the prep, that is!!!).


----------



## kllyeve (May 20, 2012)

I had light sedation for both of mine which is supposed to put you out somewhat - first one I stayed awake for the whole thing but didn't really feel any pain except for when she took the biopsey.  Second one, same amount of meds, but I was out solid for it.


----------



## KitKat08 (May 23, 2012)

My one and only scope so far was extremely painful. I remember being wheeled into the room. Talking to my then GI doctor and the assistants and then I was out. I'm not sure how long I was out for but then all of a sudden I woke up and I couldn't move anything but my eyes. I was staring at the computer screen unsure what I was looking at. It was weird. It was painful. One of the assistants saw me looking around and asked if I was ok. Um no I wasn't but I couldn't talk. I felt like I was there forever. The worse part was the scope coming out. By the time they were done I was able to talk to my GI in tears and all he could say was hell have the results soon. I was awake and alert. I felt like I could have driven myself home. Next time I ever get one, I'm asking for double the amount. Mever want this to happen again.


----------



## Raleigh (May 23, 2012)

I had a colonoscopy last week, and apparently the sedation didn't work very well. I have no recollection of the procedure, but the doctor told me that I was complaining the whole time because I was in so much pain. He said that I will need to go under general anesthesia from now on. It seems to me that a lot of people have issues with the sedation cocktail that the doctors use. Propofol knocks me out, but the combinations of pain meds and benzodiazepines are hit or miss. My fiancée was awake the whole time for her colonoscopy, even after getting enough meds to "put out a horse", according to the doctor. They need to figure out a better sedation procedure, considering that it is much more dangerous to go under general anesthesia.


----------



## Gra (May 28, 2012)

I have had four or five, perhaps six colonoscopies, mostly well before Crohn's disease was diagnosed. Every time I've had sedation, and have stayed asleep during the whole procedure.

This even including the last two when Crohn's was suspected. I have diverticulitis which means they had to get the probe around some difficult corners, and also in the last colonoscopy, they went right into the the terminal ileum.

Gra


----------



## NancyHany (May 28, 2012)

I wouldn't go ever for a colonoscopy without sedation, I'd have a horrible panic attack and they wont be able to do anything. In the first one though the pain woke me up during it 3 times and I do remember not being able to move just moan but thankfully they noticed and sedated me each time that happened, afterwards the discomfort came from the endoscopy not the colonoscopy. The second one was only a colonoscopy and I didn't feel anything from the minute I was sedated till the recovery room. I had terrible pain afterwards that lasted for days cause the doctor wrestled his way up and got through a major knot I have in the colon and he took many samples. Make sure in the future to ask for complete sedation, or do like I do as I tell my doctor in lament terms that if I felt anything or woke up during it no way on earth I will let him proceed! Be firm cause its your right. Colonoscopies are uncomfortable as it is with the prep added to existing pain, they don't need to add to  your already existing pain.


----------



## sammcl (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm really not looking forward to mine, I've been told I'm going to be put under and given valium. I'm very nervous.... but, why do people get multiple over the years?


----------



## jrzd5510 (Feb 25, 2013)

I just had my 2nd colonoscopy.  The first time, the meds did not work and was so painful that they had to stop.  It was terrible -- the doctor was yelling to the nurse to "give her more," (i'm assuming he meant anesthetic) and the nurse was yelling back, "I already gave her the max)!  I attributed the problem to a poor prep since I was unable to keep down the prep liquid.

This time, just this morning, I had a great prep and went in confident that it would go well.  Boy, was I wrong!  They administered the IV and I don't remember them starting the tests but then miday through the pain was so excruciating that I was crying and begging them to stop.  They kept trying more air and meds but I thought I was going to die.  Now, I am not a baby when it comes to pain, but this was the worst I have EVER experienced.  

I now have to go back for another one with general anestheiology.  I was able to determine that the pain was not from the procedure itself but was caused by the air.  It was constant horrible pain.  

My question is will that cause me to wake up from anesthesia too?


----------



## AlliRuns (Feb 25, 2013)

I was sedated but not put out for mine and I remember everything and it was quite uncomfortable. The doc used a pediatric scope, but it still hurt. For my endoscopy I was give a lot more sedation and I don't remember a thing past my throat being sprayed.


----------



## Guest2383 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello,JRZD,
Without putting too finer point on it, seems that you have run into a  a bunch of incompetent morons! Over the past eighteen, nay nineteens years I have NEVER experienced anything like this. Colonoscopy should be an absolutely pain free procedure.

Medicos are much like car mechanics, some good and some bad, but both knowing how to charge top dollar!

A horrible and unnecessary experience for you.


----------



## Jam300 (Feb 26, 2013)

I had one done recently that I can only describe as the most painful experience of my life. First of all i'm not used to have things put up my bottom, that hurt. Secondly I could feel the thing scraping along every inch of my bowel. Thirdly the amount of air they used meant I felt like I had the most painful wind i'd ever experienced for hours after.

In recovery they kept telling me the dizziness would wear off soon. Considering I felt fine from the off i'm assuming the dosage they gave me was mixed up and I ended up with a child's dose...


----------



## Mitza123 (Feb 27, 2013)

I had my first colonoscopy today. It was a horrible experience. I didn't have sedation as it makes me feel so sick. The pain was out of this world. The consultant got to within 6in of my terminal ileum which is supposedly the site of my constant pain, but couldn't go any further. Nearly an hour of it and then no result. He took biopsies but have to wait for weeks for the results.


----------



## shelikescats (Mar 12, 2013)

I had my colonoscopy and endoscopy yesterday and experienced zero discomfort. I really wish it was that way for all of you too. But the curiosity in me made me wonder why others experience this. Could the pain be due to the particular skills of the physician performing the procedure? Or the lack, or type, of sedation? Or is it more due to the fact that a person's GI tract is already inflammed or super sensitive to stimulation?

Thoughts?


----------



## Mitza123 (Mar 12, 2013)

I was told the main reason for my pain was that because of my hysterectomy the bowel was looped... Also I have a lot of scar tissue from my bowel being nicked during the hysterectomy. But hey I am glad yours went well and hope you got some results today. I have to wait at least 2 more weeks for biopsy results.


----------



## Apac (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi.
I was led to this post by searching 'bladder pain and colonoscopy' and found Carlito's comment about his bladder feeling like it was going to explode. I had my first Colonoscopy today and it was painful (especially the bends and the small intestine) but at times my bladder also hurt really bad and it felt like I was going to pee, but I didn't. 
I never saw any reference to bladder ache when reading up on the colonoscopy and wondered whether this is a common sensation? 
I did not have the sedation but did have the air and gas, and I think I probably left some deep bite marks in the gas inhaler! :hallo3:


----------



## Starlight (Apr 4, 2013)

My 2nd scope was my worst experience but could have been worse. I woke up in the middle of it, all I really remember is kicking and screaming. They must have put me out pretty quick again though. This was the same time I was given a cocktail of drugs to sedate me and I still didn't fall asleep. I think I dumbfounded the nurse because she had to ask the doctor what else she could give because she had already given a good bit. I have a very high drug tolerance and it takes a lot to knock me out. I remember when I went to get my wisdom teeth taken out, the put the " happy gas mask" on to relax me before they gave an injection. They left that on for about 15 minutes and when they came back in the room I asked if was on or not because it had no effect on me. I shocked that guy as well. Lol!

The rest of my colonoscopys have gone fine though. I don't remember a thing. My last 3 procedures( 2 scopes and EUA) I was given propofal and this stuff is GREAT. Im Due for another scope in JUly unless my doctor decide to do it sooner I'm praying he uses propofal to. I've never had a scope with him yet.

I'd refuse to do a scope awake. Will never happen to can promise that!


----------

